# Pariani Saddles



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

I purchased a older Pariani jumping saddle some time ago. I am not very knowledgeable about this brand, and it does not seem popular. The reasons I bought it were 1) I wanted to do a little more jumping 2) I thought it was reasonably priced ($75 for a saddle and matching bridle). I bought it from a person who simply wanted to get it out of the way, since she did not want to jump any more. Does anyone know anything on this brand? I researched it some, but did not find much, other than it supposedly is an Italian made saddle and once was expensive. Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

These were once wonderful saddles. I had one years ago. It had some wonderful rawhide stirrup leathers on it. It was flat and hard, not soft and squishy like saddles are now. Loved it.


----------

